# Using lights



## pawharv (Dec 20, 2005)

I am somewhat new to fox and **** hunting. Me and my brother recently got an electronic caller and were wondering how much we should use the spotlight or shouldn't we use one at all.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

If you are going to use a spotlight, turn it on when you start calling and scan constantly. Some folks say to use the light from time to time. Let me tell ya, those will be the times the coyotes will be in and out without you even knowing it. Use the bottom part of the light to catch their eyes and keep the light on them until they are in range then drop the light to full beam, identify the critter and shoot them.

Rumor has it there is an excellent video on this very topic about night hunting and lights. Let's see, what's the name again???? :lol: :beer:


----------



## StLCardsFan (Dec 7, 2005)

According to the book it's illegal to use any artificial light in order to hunt coyotes, and that includes scope lights. So I wonder why scope lights are even allowed for sale in stores? I have a feeling a lot of predator hunters in MN use them anyway.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Artificial lights is against the law in Minnesota. I have scope lights and spotlights. I hunt in States where it's legal. And, we have very good odds of having it be legal come Jan 1st of 2007. At least if I'm effective, it'll be legal.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

GO RANDY! :beer:

jaybic


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

GO RANDY! :beer:

jaybic


----------



## StLCardsFan (Dec 7, 2005)

R Buker said:


> Artificial lights is against the law in Minnesota. I have scope lights and spotlights. I hunt in States where it's legal. And, we have very good odds of having it be legal come Jan 1st of 2007. At least if I'm effective, it'll be legal.


Are you apart of some legislative or regulatory process in MN that we should be aware of? How can other Minnesotan's and myself help you in this endeavor?

Jeff


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

It's legal here in Maine to use lights from Jan to April30th. Infact the wardens want them dead, we have wardens that there soul job is to kill coyotes. :bart:


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Jeff,

I thought you'd never ask. 

I'm heading up a group of loosly knit guys wanting lights legalized. Our group is called "Minnesotans for light law reform." The guys have made contacts with various groups looking for support and they have also beat the streets with petitions in hand.

I've had meetings with the DNR and with various legislators. We've got a ton of support going on in both situations.

I don't have enough time to spell out all the details here but suffice it to say that we have taken this thing a long ways since last year at this time when this brain storm took place.

We do need help and lots of it. We've faced an amazing amount of apathy in Minnesota. We have very few endorsements on the table but no one has opposed us either. We've asked for written endorsements from the MDHA, MWA, DU, Delta Waterfowl and a host of others. None have turned us down. But, very few have given us an endorsement. Mostly they just ignore our requests. For the most part, these groups should be ashamed of themselves for their apathy. And, they'll not get another dime from me or anyone else I can influence. Our causes are not so far apart. Coyotes eat deer. The MDHA should have been behind us. Foxes and ***** eat ducks. MWA and DU and Delta Waterfowl should have been behind us. Their narrow focus hurts not only us but themselves as well. Enough of my ranting on this topic although, trust me, I have plenty more to say...

On the other hand, the Minnesota Trappers Association and their president Gary Meis were a Godsend. Gary is a wonderful man and is/was extremely helpful in guiding me to the right people to contact. The MTA realizes that we must all work together to maintain and improve our sports. They and he will forever have my gratitude and support. I also encourage all of you to join their group and support their causes. They have certainly helped ours.

Anyway (he says as he steps off his soapbox...) I have a bill that will be introduced into the legislature when they convene in January. It will be heard in committee in both the house and senate. I've contacted every member of both committees for environmental and natural resources. The majority of them have said they agree with it as long as the DNR is supportive.

I've met with and worked the division of wildlife and division of enforcement. Both are agreeable and supportive of our idea. Both had some conerns about some areas of our proposal and we've made consessions. Instead of being able to use lights all year long, we'll be limited to the time after deer season to the end of **** and fox season, in other words, we'll be be able to hunt from Jan 1st to March 15th.

We also had to give up bobcats. The trappers wanted more snaring and the houndsmen wanted their own season on bobcats. While the bobcat population is high right now, the division of wildlife is concerned what might happen with the increased pressure if the population starts to decline.

So, what we are left with is:

We'll be able to use artificial lights as long as...

We are on foot
at least two hundred feet from a vehicle
not in a road right of way
and using a predator call

The division of enforcement actually wrote the final wording for our bill.

We need the help of EVERY MINNESOTAN in helping us. We need them and their family and friends to write their senators and representatives (or call them.) and ask them to please support that law that will legalize artificial lights for predators in Minnesota. After the bill is introduced it will have a number and I'll need people to continue to ask their legislators to support the bill.

Anyone who wants to know more about this can feel free to call me. (not after 9PM) 218-338-HUNT (4868)


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Well Minnesota guys... What do you think?

Comments, suggestions, anything else??????


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey R buker,

jaybic here and I will throw my hat in the ring. I think its a great idea. 
That way I dont have to wait for snow and bright moonlit nights to be able to hunt.

jaybic


----------



## SWMinnesota (Dec 19, 2005)

Wouldn't lights scare predators away when calling?


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

In order not to scare the coyotes away you use a red lense cover on your light its been said the coyotes can't see the red. And you aim so that the bottom of the light beam just touchs the ground and coyote so you aren't shining it directly at them.


----------



## 7mm08 (Dec 22, 2005)

What about a petition we can all sign or a form letter. Someone familiar with the ol computer should be able to set it up so we could all sign up & email it to all the polititicos at oncet. I'm not much a hand at writing letters myslf. dawd, i can hardly read my own writing, can't type neither.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

We've already got about 1,000 names on a petition. Legislators don't frequently read form letters. But... They will take the time to read an original letter from one of their voters.

This is something that will greatly help us Minnesota predator hunters. Take the 15 minutes to write the letter!


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

I would think just for the safety that they would allow lights. I don't know about you but I wouldn't want to be blowing on a call in the night with out a light because you know there is always that one that shoots first then decides to look, least with a light if someone lights you up you have time to hit the deck :bart:


----------

